# Important notice by uhs for entry test



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

hey everyone....

admissions for mcat will start in August...here's the link:
..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------



## Manobilli93 (May 17, 2011)

punjabian said:


> hey everyone....
> 
> admissions for mcat will start in August...here's the link:
> ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


am foreign and not 18 yet... ?? how will i get my identity card??


----------



## Manobilli93 (May 17, 2011)

and plus am a foreigner do i still need a domicile certificate??#sorry


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

punjabian said:


> hey everyone....
> 
> admissions for mcat will start in August...here's the link:
> ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


important info.

Thanks for sharing punjabian #grin !


----------



## aqur92 (May 30, 2011)

Hi everyone! newbie here..

I just read the notice that punjabian posted (tnx) and am having the same problem as manobilli93, altough I am above 18 and just finished my A-levels from Islamabad. So, should I get my domicile done (and ID card) and apply as a regular on their merit thing or should I apply as a foreigner? And if I do apply as a foreigner, will I be able to give the UHS entry test ( was planning to do that but now this notice and all) ?

Thanks in advance for any kind of info!


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

What date do we have to register on? M an edexcel student and My results come out in mid august, equivalence will take time :/


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

It will be probably after the Fsc results are announced...
anybody know when will the results be announced or when they were announced last year?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

raza77 said:


> It will be probably after the Fsc results are announced...
> anybody know when will the results be announced or when they were announced last year?


last year fsc result was announced on 4 sep .

& this time it will be on 15 aug InshaAllah :happy: .


----------



## eeman (Jun 12, 2011)

anas90 said:


> last year fsc result was announced on 4 sep .
> 
> & this time it will be on 15 aug InshaAllah :happy: .


i heard it will be on 13th september? i won't be in pakistan then #frown 

god i hate entry tests :\


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

eeman nice to see someone else from riyadh too  ...
it shud be somewhere in september first week 



eeman said:


> i heard it will be on 13th september? i won't be in pakistan then #frown
> 
> god i hate entry tests :\


----------



## eeman (Jun 12, 2011)

GaRfield said:


> eeman nice to see someone else from riyadh too  ...
> it shud be somewhere in september first week


oh hey you're from riyadh too? which school?
well i hope it's in the first week of sept as you said...because on 11th i'll be flying back to riyadh inshallah


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

eeman said:


> oh hey you're from riyadh too? which school?
> well i hope it's in the first week of sept as you said...because on 11th i'll be flying back to riyadh inshallah



hey i was in manarat.. how about you? .... which colleges u applying to? you can personal msg me the names.. did you apply to amc?


----------



## eeman (Jun 12, 2011)

GaRfield said:


> hey i was in manarat.. how about you? .... which colleges u applying to? you can personal msg me the names.. did you apply to amc?


i was in meis...
i can't find an option to personal message...there's only email here 
anyway, i haven't applied to many yet. in fact i don't even know if i'm going to end up in a med school, as i'm studying both math and bio as my alevel courses. i've only applied to NUST and giki yet.


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

eeman said:


> i was in meis...
> i can't find an option to personal message...there's only email here
> anyway, i haven't applied to many yet. in fact i don't even know if i'm going to end up in a med school, as i'm studying both math and bio as my alevel courses. i've only applied to NUST and giki yet.



nust? as in army medical ? thats under nust...

click on my name and theres an option for send private message.


----------



## eeman (Jun 12, 2011)

GaRfield said:


> nust? as in army medical ? thats under nust...
> 
> click on my name and theres an option for send private message.


like i said there's only email. and when i click on that it says you do not wish to receive emails
yes nust as in army medical. i hope they accept me on my SAT score because i've heard their entry test is pretty tough


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

eeman said:


> like i said there's only email. and when i click on that it says you do not wish to receive emails
> yes nust as in army medical. i hope they accept me on my SAT score because i've heard their entry test is pretty tough


maybe coz you've disabled private msging try turning it on from user cp... nyways yeh i applied to amc nust on international sat seat.. im guessing thts wht u did as well.. im in paki right now by the way the uhs test is so useless, no point giving it.  
hopefully should get into amc wht was ur sat 2 score for tht? ..


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

GaRfield said:


> maybe coz you've disabled private msging try turning it on from user cp... nyways yeh i applied to amc nust on international sat seat.. im guessing thts wht u did as well.. im in paki right now by the way the uhs test is so useless, no point giving it.
> hopefully should get into amc wht was ur sat 2 score for tht? ..



for turning it on, go to user cp..go on the left side of the page and click edit options..
once ur in edit options scroll down there will be an option to enable private msgin.. check mark tht and save the changes...


----------



## eeman (Jun 12, 2011)

GaRfield said:


> maybe coz you've disabled private msging try turning it on from user cp... nyways yeh i applied to amc nust on international sat seat.. im guessing thts wht u did as well.. im in paki right now by the way the uhs test is so useless, no point giving it.
> hopefully should get into amc wht was ur sat 2 score for tht? ..


nai i checked...the problem seems to be that my account doesn't have 'sufficient privileges' to avail the facility of private messaging. i guess there's a certain number of posts you have to exceed to get an inbox.
i applied both via SAT and the entry test. my sat scores were bio 730, phy 750, chem 750. what about you?
i know! i'm telling my parents the same thing but they want me to give the uhs test no matter what :\
i'll be in pak by the 3rd of july inshallah. currently giving my A2 exams


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

eeman said:


> nai i checked...the problem seems to be that my account doesn't have 'sufficient privileges' to avail the facility of private messaging. i guess there's a certain number of posts you have to exceed to get an inbox.
> i applied both via SAT and the entry test. my sat scores were bio 730, phy 750, chem 750. what about you?
> i know! i'm telling my parents the same thing but they want me to give the uhs test no matter what :\
> i'll be in pak by the 3rd of july inshallah. currently giving my A2 exams



sweeeet... ur sat scores are perfect.... u will definitely get into amc as international sat student.. but local sat is a bit complicated.. 
nyways good luck, if u have any questions or need n e help, my email is [email protected] .. msn it to me..


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah you will get into NUST with those SAT 2 grades as an *International Student* But you are not guaranteed as a national student though. By the way I am from Jeddah.#laugh


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey,
i just heard from my cousin in pakistan that now the uhs test is separate for FSc and Non FSc. i know that the uhs website states that it will be combined, but just wanted to confirm.
thnx


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

No in their recent notification they state that FSc students need not study FSc syllabus and non FSc students need not study FSc syllabus.


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

ya, so does this mean that the test will contain content from both and students should study their normal syllabus, or does it mean that the test is separate hence the students should study their own syllabi. 
thnx again


----------



## eeman (Jun 12, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> Yeah you will get into NUST with those SAT 2 grades as an *International Student* But you are not guaranteed as a national student though. By the way I am from Jeddah.#laugh


na i applied as a local candidate so wish me luck! 
oh hey...saudi dominating here eh?


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Hope: Well I think you should take a look at the syllabus and so far I had to use an FSc book and my A Level book because some topics are present in one and absent in the other.

Eeman: Best of Luck! InshAllah you will get in.


----------



## eeman (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks!

somebody please notify me as soon as they get to know the official date for the entrance exam


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

eeman said:


> thanks!
> 
> somebody please notify me as soon as they get to know the official date for the entrance exam


entrance exam for what??

MCAT for punjab public & private medical colleges conducted by UHS will be on 13 

september .


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

hey everyone,aptitude section from syllabus of MCAT has been removed#grin....#yes

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..
and the 22 questions are added in chemistry and English section.
here is the link of changed syllabus by UHS..

http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/ETsyllabus2011.pdf

best of luck everyone...:happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

punjabian said:


> hey everyone,aptitude section from syllabus of MCAT has been removed#grin....#yes
> 
> ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..
> and the 22 questions are added in chemistry and English section.
> ...


Important info . . 

Thanks for sharing punjabian .

and no ads for allied health sciences yet .

BEST ov LUCK to U :happy:.


----------

